# Steepest climbs in Portland metro area?



## mdehner

I think I found one of them the other day, it's Hidden Springs Road in West Linn, right off Highway 43. Recommended. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=hidden+springs+road,+west+linn,+or&ll=45.381512,-122.640982&spn=0.013474,0.043259&om=1

Any other suggestions for brutishly steep climbs in or around Portland?


----------



## rainguy

Hidden Springs Road is about the nastiest for both grade and length. Basket Flat Road northwest of Vancouver has several sections at 21-22%, 3 of them as I recall, a sort of triple-tiered climb.


----------



## plunkcycling

*Brynwood Lane. Portland, Or*

Between Miller Rd and Skyline Blvd, Start on Miller between Cornell Rd and Barnes/Burnside.

Its only about a third of a mile, lower 1/3 is a warmup topping 23 percent. Turn the 90 Degree corner to face a wall of 28 percent (measured repeatedly and accurately) and dont forget that there is one more corner after the wall. Try to keep your front wheel on the tarmac. To cool down, take a right at the top onto Skyline and finish the ride up to the cemetary and some sweet vistas.


----------



## brock

Here's a list of elevation profiles for Portland area climbs:

http://www.lclark.edu/~kolitch/cycling.html

(not necessarily the steepest)


----------



## bahueh

*thats easy..*

1) upper College Hall Rd. behind PSU (approx. 1/2 mile up to Vista)
2) Rocky MT. Road out by Scappose off HWY. 43 (approx. 4.5 miles)
3) Newberry Rd. off Skyline

my personal favorites...


----------



## terzo rene

My favorite is Memaloose Rd. It's south past Estacada on 224, go right at the green bridge. Pay attention to rocks, branches and road hazards on the way up because the descent can be dicey.

Wildcat Mtn off 224 is also quite steep on the last section near the top but I find it very boring before that.


----------



## mdehner

*Thanks, people*

There are a few suggestions here I haven't heard of, much less tried, such as Memaloose Road. I will have to seek that one out sometime.


----------

